

Ask HN: Do companies fund master/Phd grads? - dnt404-1

As the title suggest, in the general case. And, do they fund, if the grad student conducts research (dissertation&#x2F;thesis) on line with the company needs?<p>How do you go about finding such companies that would fund grad students?
======
tjr
As in, pay for the graduate education program? The company I work for does. I
get the impression that a lot of larger companies do, just so long as the
academic program is related to what the company does.

